# upgrading to 7.1-rc2 doesn't work



## roelof (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello, 

When i try to update to 7.1-rc2 this happens :

tamara# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.1-rc2
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 1 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.0-RELEASE from update1.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/compat src/contrib
src/crypto src/etc src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib
src/libexec src/release src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys
src/tools src/ubin src/usbin world/base world/catpages world/dict
world/doc world/games world/info world/lib32 world/manpages
world/proflibs

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 7.1-rc2 from update1.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

What is going wrong here ?

Roelof


----------



## mart (Dec 31, 2008)

roelof said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> tamara# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.1-rc2
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I upgraded from 7.0 -> 7.1-RC2 yesterday without issue.

Try uppercase i.e. _exactly_ as stated in the announcement http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2008-December/047203.html


----------



## roelof (Jan 1, 2009)

oke, 

That was the trick.
I now work with 7.1-rc2

Roelof


----------



## smooth (Jan 3, 2009)

can u use this command to upgrade from 7.0 to 7.1
tamara# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.1

i didn't know that 
it doesn't show in the man page 
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=freebsd-update&sektion=8&manpath=FreeBSD+6.2-RELEASE

or 

http://www.daemonology.net/freebsd-update/


----------



## unicyclist (Jan 3, 2009)

I also upgraded from 7.0 -> 7.1-RC2. Other than one mistake in an /etc file, 7.1-RC2 is running great.


----------

